# Introducing two flocks as one



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone had experience in merging to flocks as one? We have our older flock that is about 7 wks old (2 ducks, 6 chickens) and our younger flock that is about 1 1/2 wks old(2 ducks, 4 chickens). We tried to get them used to each other but the bigger ducks are attacking all the babies. They have to go together eventually and I am nervous they won't get along. Is it just because my younger flock is so small? They are about 1/3 of the older flock. Thanks for reading!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You are better off leaving them separate for now...allow them to see each other but not reach each other until they are much larger.


----------

